# After Effects of Dubai Mall Aquarium Leakage



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends..

Check out few pics of post Dubai Mall Aquarium Leakage event. You can see various people involved in draining out the water from the mall. As soon as I entered the parking lot, there was hose pipe extended across the Fashion Car Park. A situation well handled..


Earsplease: After Effects of Dubai Mall Aquarium Leakage

Cheers
Imm


----------

